# Ovarian Drilling - coded the chromopertubation



## bremo (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a pt who is getting a claim denied because of the way we coded the chromopertubation and ovarian drilling. It was not for infertility and the ins. company is saying it was. It was coded 58350 for the chromotubation and 58970 for the ovarian drilling. Is this right? How would you code it?
Thanks!


----------



## winkleramy (Feb 27, 2008)

*ovarian drilling answer*

In response to your question, the only thing I can tell you is that the codes are not bundled together(58350,58970). The cpt code 58970 is a typically only a IVF code and that is where the infertility denial is coming from. You will need to send the operative note and a letter from your doctor stating why the ovarian drilling and the chromptubation was done. (by the way this will lead to future infertility for this pt). That will hopefully get your claim paid.
Sorry I could not be of more help

Amy Winkler,cpc


----------



## bremo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks! That's what we were gonna do! I thought I had coded it right, I have been coding these for 3 years and never got a denial. I guess we will be sending in the op reports with every drilling/chromotubation surgery we have!!


----------

